# Best Bulb Combo for Planted Tank



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

I need to replace the bulbs on my Odyssea 4 x 24W T5HO. It's elevated about 6 inches over a 20 gallon long tank that's heavily planted, CO2 injected, EI dosed, and has Aquasoil for a substrate. I've been using the stock bulbs but assume there are higher quality bulbs to replace them with. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Aquariumalchemy (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the same fixture except the 30". I left one of the 10000k. got a 6700k bulb and 2 zoomed aquasun 5500K, (pink bulb) it looks pretty good. the 5500 compliments the bright bluish 10000k and the 6500 gives the plant a natural sunlight look(its more yellowish). but zoomed 5500 worked well for growing alot of high light plants. There is a noticeable difference with them running.


----------



## Aquariumalchemy (Jun 21, 2013)

also...what photo period do you have and do you run all the bulbs at once or have them run at different times? i keep getting algae when i run all of them at once.


----------



## Pwilliamson222 (Aug 7, 2013)

Turn up the co2 if you're getting algae.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

Aquariumalchemy said:


> also...what photo period do you have and do you run all the bulbs at once or have them run at different times? i keep getting algae when i run all of them at once.


My photo period is 10 hours long. I run all 4 bulbs. My tank is CO2 injected, EI dosed, with Aquasoil as a substrate. Besides some diatoms at the beginning, I haven't had any issues with algae.

These bulbs (all 6700K) are nearing the end of their life span, and I'm wondering if I should replace them with higher quality bulbs.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

Aquariumalchemy said:


> I have the same fixture except the 30". I left one of the 10000k. got a 6700k bulb and 2 zoomed aquasun 5500K, (pink bulb) it looks pretty good. the 5500 compliments the bright bluish 10000k and the 6500 gives the plant a natural sunlight look(its more yellowish). but zoomed 5500 worked well for growing alot of high light plants. There is a noticeable difference with them running.


When did Odyssea begin producing a 30" version?


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Geismanns:

http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Giesemann_Powerchrome_Midday_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Lamp_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Light_Bulbs_for_Aquariums-Giesemann_Aquarium_Lighting_Systems-GL2121-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Giesemann_Powerchrome_Aquaflora_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Lamp_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Light_Bulbs_for_Aquariums-Giesemann_Aquarium_Lighting_Systems-GL2151-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> Geismanns:
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Giesemann_Powerchrome_Midday_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Lamp_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Light_Bulbs_for_Aquariums-Giesemann_Aquarium_Lighting_Systems-GL2121-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Giesemann_Powerchrome_Aquaflora_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Lamp_T5_High_Output_Fluorescent_Light_Bulbs_for_Aquariums-Giesemann_Aquarium_Lighting_Systems-GL2151-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html


Maybe it's time to go LED.

I'll be spending more on bulbs then I did on the fixture.


----------



## Toby_kourtney (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm with Peter go geissman. I run a midday and aquaflora with a ray 2 on my 75 and it looks amazing.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

For my Odyssea fixture, I use three 6500K and one plant bulb. I run 2 bulbs on for 7 hours and the other 2 on in the middle of that photoperiod. Looks great. 

I got my odyssea bulbs at aquatraders. Although those geissmans look intriguing. 

But yeah go LED lol.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's Tom's take on LED's:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=4021097&postcount=1932


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

PeterN1986 said:


> Here's Tom's take on LED's:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=4021097&postcount=1932


Naaahhhh.. "old school".. 

MH are arguably the best spectrum/intensify but at a high price in maintenance and ease of use..

T5's ect.. are on their way out..for the most part.. At best they may just flip flop w/ LEDS and become "ancillary" lighting...


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

Apparently old school works well. Have you seen Tom's planted tanks with Fluorescent lighting?
In fact even older school is the T-8's which I still use on some of my propagation tanks. Aqueon T-8 tri tube, over a 40B tank. The growth and color are exceptional. !!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

foster said:


> Apparently old school works well. Have you seen Tom's planted tanks with Fluorescent lighting?
> In fact even older school is the T-8's which I still use on some of my propagation tanks. Aqueon T-8 tri tube, over a 40B tank. The growth and color are exceptional. !!


Well just try to simulate lightning, cloud cover or sunset w/ them.... 
Or just simple color dimming.. 

Heck sunlight is "old school" and can work just fine..not the point.. if you get my point..

I could just as well argue that MH blows tubes away.. any tubes.. but who wants heaters.. w/ light..


----------



## johnmcleren (Aug 21, 2013)

You should have a 36 inch T5 HO. It allows two bulbs at 39W each. You can have Hagen brand bulbs: one Life Glo (6700k) and one Power Glo (18000k).


----------



## ganjero (Aug 4, 2005)

jeffkrol said:


> Well just try to simulate lightning, cloud cover or sunset w/ them....


Why do you need all that in a planted tank? That is dumbest selling point for LEDs.....That said, cloudy hours and sunset can be done with T5's and a dimmer, lighting cannot but there are some theories that they might be detrimental to fish in aquariums.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

ganjero said:


> Why do you need all that in a planted tank? That is dumbest selling point for LEDs.....That said, cloudy hours and sunset can be done with T5's and a dimmer, lighting cannot but there are some theories that they might be detrimental to fish in aquariums.


I agree! The only benefit of these is for the owner. The plants and fish get 0 benefit from a cloudy day or some lightning strikes. :smile:

That said, LEDs can and do grow plants. I'm very happy with my Ray II. The only thing I wish is that I could change the spectrum and make it a little warmer. But that's just to please my eye. The plant growth and my PAR meter measurements don't lie!


----------

